# powerbelt platinums



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

has anyone ever tried the powerbelt platinums if so how did they perform the only grain i seen them in was 270 would you trying them out.also the box says they are designed for magnum loads how much powder or sabots would you use


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have only shot the aerotip type in 295 gr., but then I'm shooting a 54. They shot very well in my TC Renegade, but I don't have any idea how they would perform when hitting an animal. I'm sure they would do well.

I used about 90 gr. of ffg blackpowder with mine. Very quick to get downrange to 100 yds. and grouped under 3 inches.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

there is a guy at this web site that thinks the world of them his name (frontier grander)
http://frontiermuzzleloadin.powerguild.net/forum.htm


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I shot them and loved them. Severe terminal damage on deer.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

One thing to consider though, if you have used the 295 Aero-Tips, the Platinums will shoot significantly higher and faster. I noticed about 3" of height at 80 yards changing over the them.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> One thing to consider though, if you have used the 295 Aero-Tips, the Platinums will shoot significantly higher and faster. I noticed about 3" of height at 80 yards changing over the them.


Sure wish I would have read this before today.... I shot some an had the same results... I packed up and thought that mybe I had spiked my coffee this am and was going cross-eyed!


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I shot them last year at whitetails and noticed that they did not expand very well. It basically punched a hole right through them with entry and exit hole being very similar. I am sure this is due to it being a much harder bullet than the aerotip. I think it would be a great bullet for elk but for a deer I would prefer to have more expansion and internal damage than what I had last year.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> I shot them last year at whitetails and noticed that they did not expand very well. It basically punched a hole right through them with entry and exit hole being very similar. I am sure this is due to it being a much harder bullet than the aerotip. I think it would be a great bullet for elk but for a deer I would prefer to have more expansion and internal damage than what I had last year.


I am not real sure just what I will take the 400 bull with yet. I did pick up some TMZ's the other day. Have not ran one down the barrel yet, but the day is young!

And have you seen anything I need to look at yet?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> I shot them last year at whitetails and noticed that they did not expand very well. It basically punched a hole right through them with entry and exit hole being very similar. I am sure this is due to it being a much harder bullet than the aerotip. I think it would be a great bullet for elk but for a deer I would prefer to have more expansion and internal damage than what I had last year.


I shoot the T/C Shockwave's 250gr and love the expansion on them. Great exit hole on my deer last year.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

TAK said:


> And have you seen anything I need to look at yet?


Yep!!


----------

